# Ft. Pickens



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

Ive heard some people talk about only being a ble to flounder a small piece of the beach. Can someone explain, because there are plenty of people floundering out there now.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I have read that any part of pikens that is accessible by land you are not allowed to use gigs, only hook and line. I don't fish there much so i'm sure there is someone on here that can answer this better than me.


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

I have heard some of the same, I was jist wondering some place I can see that in writing. Otherwise how would someone know.... Im just a show me person.... Thank you thoug.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*National Park*

They have their own rules which are not the easiest to find. Here is the link to that thread:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/***attention-ft-pickens-flounder-fishermen***-101733/

Hopefully this clears it up about like mud. Really crazy. I am not going to tell you what to do, but you might see me out there 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

I say don't ask and just go flounder and they will let you know if that is not the case. If you don't have it posted then " I did not know "


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

That is exactly what we have been doing. I have heard of these rules but nobody can produce them in writing. Im like you, if I dont see it in writing it must not be so....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This is from the Gulf Islands National Seashore website. 

http://www.nps.gov/guis/planyourvisit/fishing-in-florida.htm

*All fishing regulations within the Seashore correspond to the state fishing regulations.* Commercial fishing, including shrimping and crabbing, is prohibited within Seashore waters. In the Perdido Key, Fort Pickens, and Santa Rosa Areas the Seashore boundary extends on the north to the Gulf Intracoastal Waterway and on the south one mile from the low tide line of the island. At Naval Live Oaks the Seashore boundary extends 100 yards from the low tide line. The Okaloosa Area has no water boundary.

So if this is the case and everything follows FL regulations, I would tell them that their information is what I am following on "your" website.


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

I found that website too. I only have this to go by so I will see you on the water. Good floundering to you......


----------

